# WT Metal Trailers



## Carolina Johnson (Nov 30, 2011)

We are looking to buy a 4 stall trailer and we were wondering what those run for. Anyone know? 

Also, does anyone know what the difference is between the Standard, Thermo and the Royal?

Anyone have one for sale? :razz:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

got qouted something ridiculous like 10k a 4 dog trailer. Its 4 dog crates on a trailer.... not a hot tub time machine. Better off buying something with an engine like a van or an actual camper.


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, I think they currently run around $7000 - $10000. 

We have had 2, one bought from the factory in Germany and driven with us to the UK where we lived at the time. When we moved back to the US, it cost the same to ship as it was to buy a new one, so we bought a new one from Roy in NJ. We have the Royal 4 dog which has larger stalls than the standard.

We like our trailer, nice not having the dogs in the car and with the storage, all our equipment is always with us. It wasn't so convenient when we lived in CT because trailers are not allowed on the parkways. We also do not feel comfortable traveling our dogs in it when it is above 95F here in Texas, but the fan is good and keeps the stalls at the same temperature as outside.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2856418020029597742YLxXge


http://www.wt-metall.com/about.htm


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

I recently got a quote of $8900 for a new, 4 dog, WT trailer. 

Here's a new trailer manufacturer that I'm considering going with. They're a bit more affordable. http://www.k9trailer.com/


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

*http://www.nstartrailers.com/Dog-Box-Trailers.html*

*http://www.k9transportation.com/*


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

I've seen used ones for $3-5,000 at the shows. Another avenue is check out some of the sled dog outfitters. They have some nice trailers. Or have Dennis weld one up


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I've heard from several people that it's important to make sure the trailer has proper suspension. Some have no suspension underneath at all, and while the dog boxes look nice, it's much rougher on the dogs to be subjected to all that bouncing and jarring if there is no suspension like we all have on our vehicles. I've also been told it's important that your vehicle's exhaust system is not directed straight back to the trailer.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I use a friend's 4 hole WT trailer with some frequency. I like it and I have not noticed it to be hard on the dogs. I don't know exactly how much it cost (read: she won't tell me lol) but I know it was expensive.

You can also check out some retriever forums for trailers for sale.
Also, if you have a pickup truck you can look into a chassie mount.


----------

